# Rhizotomy/Radiofrequency Ablation



## Marianne Loeffler (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking for any and all opinions as to what code one would use to code anesthesia for rhizotomy/radiofrequency ablation.....


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 4, 2010)

If you buy anesthesia cross coder they don't have a cross walk; at least, the ingenix book does not have one for codes such as 64622, 64626, 64640. We use 01936 and if they do a medial branch block before the RF on separate date of service we would use 01992. We have the Ignenix CCI book and there is an edit for Anesthesia performed by the performing provider and they reference the 01936 as a bundled code so Medicare recoginizes that it would be applicable code for an RF. Just some add reassurance.


----------



## usmso (Sep 10, 2010)

*Why??*

Why not code 00630?? Not questioning just need additional info please


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 15, 2010)

The reason we use 01936 with Relative base  unit of 5 for RF procedure and 01992 for Facet blocks which also has a base unit of 5 is that I feel these values better represent the procedures performed. Because 00630 with base unit of  8 we are using for a one level laminectomy or laminotomy which are more extensive procedures.


----------



## usmso (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you makes sense.


----------

